# TVF4 mini MTL



## Roodt (17/7/16)

http://www.smoktech.com/atomizer/tfv4-mini












I am kind of stoked for this...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (17/7/16)

Roodt said:


> http://www.smoktech.com/atomizer/tfv4-mini
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see vapeking has stock of this

Reactions: Like 1


----------

